# BLASC und der Boss-Killzähler



## Termithand (9. April 2009)

Hi liebe Community,

folgendes "Problem"

Ich habe BLASC 2.5 installiert.
Nach jedem Boss-Kill egal wo kommt der Hinweis das der Kill in BLASC erfast ist..
Nur... ich finde diesen Zähler nirgens??!

Wo muß ich welche Einstellung vornehmen und diesen Zähler in meinem Char. menü dauerhaft als Ordner sichtbar zu machen ??

Grüße von Server Eredar

der nette Pala von neben an

Termithand


----------

